# 2002 NIH Newsletter chronicling John Daly's career.



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

Not the golfer, the chemist. I'm not sure if this fits here or not. I assume it fits, given Daly's contributions to our understanding of toxins expressed in the skins of wild dendrobatids. My apologies if it is better suited to "The Lounge". It is more of a biographical sketch of a pioneer in the field of animal derived alkaloids that impact nerve signaling and their pharmacokinetics.

There is a great picture of his decked out in protective gear collecting frog skins in the field.

For me, finding this little gem set off fireworks before sunset.

Enjoy. 

Serendipity and Sweat in Science
'Frog Man' Daly Follows Curiosity To Ends of the Earth 
By Anna Maria Gillis


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

There is a wonderful bio of John Daly written by Charles Myers in Herp Review. I'm not sure which issue it is, but it came out early this year. Everyone interested in dendrobatids should find this a fascinating read.

As an added bonus there is a beautiful cover shot of the white banded fantastica. It was taken by Tim Paine


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

It never ceases to amaze me at how intricately creatures are designed to evolve and adapt so readily. Good find.


----------

